

Hey Heroku, Your Servers are down (As a gist) - chrissanz
https://gist.github.com/1709861

======
dedene
Seems they are indeed having some issues... their status page is updated now:

HTTP Routing Issue ISSUE: We're experiencing a widespread outage affecting our
HTTP routing, principally affecting apps on our Aspen and Bamboo stacks. It is
also affecting API calls and the heroku.com web site. We are currently
investigating this issue further.

